# Sloths,Anteaters,Armidillo,Aardvarks



## DCsnake_charmer (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone have one as a pet?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Have a friend with a hand reared Sloth, have another friend with an armadillo and I know someone with a pair of Anteaters (he owns a zoo).


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

can you buy sloths? if so what sort of enclosure would it need???? they are adorable but not sure it would be very happy being kept as a pet.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Amyboo said:


> can you buy sloths? if so what sort of enclosure would it need???? they are adorable but not sure it would be very happy being kept as a pet.


they can be kept, though it depends how you mean by keeping it as a pet...... if its needs are catered for in a decent environment then i cant see why it wouldnt be happy, its like skunks, i get " they houldnt be pets" all the time, but im pretty sure they are leadin a happy life as they are


----------



## jeffturner (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hey*

Sloths, really do u buy ?


----------



## Holly123 (Feb 7, 2009)

*sloths*

there were some sloths that crashed at my house when i lived in vietnam, used to find them in the fridge, there was mummy, daddy and baby, baby and daddy like interaction and enjoyed cuddles, but mummy was not a fan, 

Sloths are great cause they are really friendly and if they want to bite you they are so slow, you realise first and just pull your hand away. Might still have some pics somewhere, will have a look


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

*!*



glidergirl said:


> Have a friend with a hand reared Sloth, have another friend with an armadillo and I know someone with a pair of Anteaters (he owns a zoo).


you know some awesome people!:lol2:
Draven


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

at work we have Hairy Armadillos and have kept Tamanduas too. you can get sloths but they are expensive.

Pics are abit big
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-pet-pictures/1404-got-new-camara-sum-pics.html


----------



## moloch gibbon (Aug 12, 2008)

Holly123 said:


> there were some sloths that crashed at my house when i lived in vietnam, used to find them in the fridge, there was mummy, daddy and baby, baby and daddy like interaction and enjoyed cuddles, but mummy was not a fan,
> 
> Sloths are great cause they are really friendly and if they want to bite you they are so slow, you realise first and just pull your hand away. Might still have some pics somewhere, will have a look


Er, I take it you're having a laugh here as sloths are found naturally occuring in South America. :lol2: I would say this having worked with Linne's two-toed Sloth, they can be aggressive when put under pressure - they are capable of giving you a really bad bite - though this would be the least of your worries as their claws are what with really do you serious damage. Usually it would take at least 3 - put preferably 4 people to restrain a sloth so that all its limbs are under control. Yes, they're not re fast, but when they have to, they can get out of the way resonably well.


----------



## Gecko82 (Apr 8, 2008)

I dont feel that these animals should be considered for pets in my opinion


----------



## moloch gibbon (Aug 12, 2008)

Just noticed my appalling spelling etc., in my last post - apologies, must have had one of my muppet moments!! :lol2:


----------



## Holly123 (Feb 7, 2009)

*having a laugh*

no not having a laugh, genuinely serious. have pics to prove, they may not have originated there, doesn't mean that there are not any.


----------

